# The Best sock template for Adobe



## MachariC (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi, Im using the latest Adobe photoshop and Im looking for the best sock template to use when designing my socks and the ad that goes with them. Also if anyone know a good video tutorial on how to use the software as a whole that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Coastal Business also has one if you are using the Vapor Apparel jigs. You can find it here:

Sublimation Socks | Coastal Business Supplies

Just click on any of the sock options and you will find the template on the right side of the page by the instructions.


----------

